# Probably all laugh at me but WHY?



## justme (Apr 17, 2009)

I was in the pet shop today with my son and he saw a rattle snake. He asked why is was double tanked with 500 locks on it I explained it was venemous. He asked why would you want to own a snake that couls really do you harm I couldn't answer cos I don't quite get it myself.
Why? :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it takes a special kind of person....:lol2:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

justme said:


> I was in the pet shop today with my son and he saw a rattle snake. He asked why is was double tanked with 500 locks on it I explained it was venemous. He asked why would you want to own a snake that couls really do you harm I couldn't answer cos I don't quite get it myself.
> Why? :lol2:


why drive a fast car? why do archery? why practise marshal arts?

all of those is fun, the risk to your health is an unfornate side-effect.

the green mamba is an amazing snake, slender, fast, intelligent.
the golden eyelash viper is a gorgous snake with beutiful big eyes.
the pokie spiders are all very pretty,
the gabboon viper is a master of camo
the king cobra..well, just is the king cobra!

oh, all have nasty, effient venom that would only be of interest if you were a venom researcher. to normal keepers, its just a extra thing you have to deal with/keep in mind when keeping them.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

photographymatt said:


> why drive a fast car? why do archery? why practise marshal arts?
> 
> all of those is fun, the risk to your health is an unfornate side-effect.


To be fair, archery isn't exactly a dangerous pastime. I practised martial arts for three years and the worst injury I saw was a dislocated elbow caused by a guy falling awkwardly (which could happen walking along the street) - it was mostly just nosebleeds and the occasional muscle strain. I'm not sure you can compare either of those hobbies with the risk involved in keeping a snake with medically significant venom, especially not gaboons or mambas. 

That said, I do understand why people keep hots, although it's not for me. 

P.S. I didn't think Pokies were on the DWA list...


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2009)

:2thumb: Thanks guys I get yous all. 
Not sure Id be brave enough but all respect to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

here we go again lol!


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

WHY!?!?!? because they are stunningly wonderfully beautiful well most of them anyway. and they would add a new dimensions to keeping, hey maybe someday i will have the stones to keep them, have done a bit of work with them and it scares the hell out of me and i was only there with hooks incase something went wrong so wasnt even that up close to them but knowing the tank was open got me on my toes lol


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

ipsilon said:


> To be fair, archery isn't exactly a dangerous pastime. I practised martial arts for three years and the worst injury I saw was a dislocated elbow caused by a guy falling awkwardly (which could happen walking along the street) - it was mostly just nosebleeds and the occasional muscle strain. I'm not sure you can compare either of those hobbies with the risk involved in keeping a snake with medically significant venom, especially not gaboons or mambas.
> 
> That said, I do understand why people keep hots, although it's not for me.
> 
> P.S. I didn't think Pokies were on the DWA list...


my point was anything can be dangerous if done wrong or without concentration.

archery can be very dangerous if done wrong, sharp pointy stick with metal sharp tip traveling at high speeds...originally was a weapon, if done wrong, people die.

I knew someone who broke her ankle during a spar and I have seen(on youtube) someone snap their chin during a pro fight

if your looking at your phone or fall asleep while driving at high speed, you or others die.

my point stands. anything, if done wrong, can pose either a minor health risk if you get medical help in time, or death.

pokies not on the dwa, venom is very nasty. if you mess about when keeping them, you can get hurt.

not an arguement btw, just a discussion


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

Archery isnt dangerous? lol Pull a 60 pound bow and lose your concentration for a second lol. Hell ever seen an arrow break on loosing, A club member of mine ended up with 120 stitches in his face alone! (carbon arrow) his arm was never the same either. 

Ive heard of people having to end their careers as well as archery sometimes. Even if you do everything right, it can still go wrong. You loose enough arrows (and you use a lot) the small odds of something going wrong add up.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ipsilon said:


> I practised martial arts for three years and the worst injury I saw was a dislocated elbow caused by a guy falling awkwardly...


My dad broke his back trying to throw a high roundhouse kick in a tournament.

Martial arts - if you overextend yourself, fall wrong or make a mistake - can be quite dangerous.

Comparatively, venomous reptiles, kept correctly, can be relatively safe; it's how you handle them (or more specifically how you AVOID handling them!) that makes the difference. 

There are venomous species that fascinate me - and you cannot deny that a gaboon or rhino viper have the most stunning colours and patterns in the snake kingdom. But at least on the latter, I just want a super-realistic sculpture that I can stick in a viv in the front room and pet occasionally...


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ipsilon said:


> *To be fair, archery isn't exactly a dangerous pastime.* I practised martial arts for three years and the worst injury I saw was a dislocated elbow caused by a guy falling awkwardly (which could happen walking along the street) - it was mostly just nosebleeds and the occasional muscle strain. I'm not sure you can compare either of those hobbies with the risk involved in keeping a snake with medically significant venom, especially not gaboons or mambas.
> 
> That said, I do understand why people keep hots, although it's not for me.
> 
> P.S. I didn't think Pokies were on the DWA list...


You obviosly have not seen the Sopranos!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 21, 2009)

I am a volunteer rescue volunteer removing venomous snakes from ppl's properties. I was recently bitten by a marsh snake. Not considered dangerous but put my hand out of action for near a week. 

My husband likes paragliding. Twelve months ago he crash landed severely breaking bones in both his legs. He is still recovering from that but is ready to go paragliding again.

Now I don't want him to because of his accident I fear for his life, but then I don't want to stop the work I do for our venomous critters.

Keeping vens certainly wouldn't be something you'd enter into blindly. Do a course, research and get yourself educated about them. Equipped with such knowledge will make you see them differently than how you do now.


----------

